# Smegma - how much is too much?



## Jaeger's Mom (Jun 25, 2013)

Good Morning!

New to the forum and have a question.

My puppy (17 weeks) is discharging quite a bit of Smegma - it is dried on his legs and his belly. I know that this is normal but I feel like this is quite a bit. 

I also noticed that he has 1 bump along the side of his 'shaft' is this normal?

I was thinking maybe he has something stuck up there which is causing the extra Smegma. He isnt struggling to pee but his stream doesnt have vigor but I cant remember it ever having vigor. 

Thanks Ashley.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had a few males over the years, none with a sever smegma discharge like you described so I looked it up and found this information: "*Fortunately this discharge is natural and not usually a sign of any serious problem. But if your dog is constantly licking his genital area, or if he isn’t neutered and produces a lot of the stuff, it’s a good idea to have him examined by your veterinarian.*"
HOW TO Treat Your Dog's Smegma | Find A Vet

So with that said, I'd take him to the vet and have it checked out.

Is the "bump" you're referring to his bulbus glandis or something else?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd have it checked. I have an intact male and neutered male. On both I never see more than a drop or so, I've never seen it on anything other than the very tip of their genitals. He could have some kind of abscess and infection draining in that area and it may not be smegma.


----------

